# Advice for anyone renting in the Algarve



## Bainisteoir (Jun 11, 2008)

Hello, I was just responding to Nadine earlier about renting so Ive decided to do this as a thread. I moved here for the second time 4 weeks ago from Ireland and have encountered the same problems again when it comes to renting. I lived here before for 2 years and love being back. 

There are a few things to remember about renting here. 
Firstly long term lets are almost impossible to find online..I have spent hours trying. People who have properties here to let get so much for them as summer short lets they dont see the point in renting long term! ( the agents convinced them of this when they bought the properties!)

I really believe that the best thing to do is get a let for a week or two from somewhere like owners direct and look for a permanent base during that time. try asking the owner if they would consider a 6/12 month let. Do the maths for them. 

I did this now twice and it worked perfectly...my friends are doing the same thing this week in Lagos as they are coming from the UK too.
If you do want a long term let the two best places are definately the "algarve resident" and "123" Newspapers. Out every weekend. 

I have tried so many agents here and they are really not interested in long term 6/12 month lets. In the UK and Ireland there are thousands of letting agents....not so here unfortunately! 

I have managed to find a place in the Vale do Lobo area this time by calling a number mobile on a "for sale" sign and convicing the owner to rent to me for 12 months rather than selling!! I knew where I wanted to be and I was confident enough to do it but maybe that is another angle to try for someone.

Hope this helps someone. If anyone needs any further advice I'm glad to help as I have gone through it and I know it can be difficult if you dont know how things work here....Happy renting!!! B.


----------



## david-s (Jan 15, 2008)

for real estate ,& very interested in long term rentals for my list of clients .
Finding them places slowly but surely,but anone who is interesed i have a data base of clients waiting for apt,villas.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Would appreciate people remembering that the forums cannot be used as a source for soliciting business 

Many thanks


----------

